# Looking for a .223



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone. I got a summer job and I'm looking for a coyote rifle. I have definitely decided for several reasons that it will be in .223. But this is all I have decided: a coyote rifle in .223. I came here to get some answers: no more messing around on google for me.

Here it goes. I would like to shoot out to 300 yards. Would you recommend a standard or heavy bolt action, or an AR style gun? I think mobility would be nice to have, but if I must, I am willing to carry something heavier. I don't need someone to tell me that the heavy barrel is more accurate; I just want to know if it is really necessary.

Also, what do you think of the Remington 700 SPS? By the way, I will put proper optics on whatever I end up with. Thank you.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

.223 is a great choice. a heavy barrel is not needed for hunting accuracy, especially if you want mobility. AR is a good choice, just dont make it something its not. Rem 700 SPS are good guns, but for the same money, id take a savage every day of the week.


----------



## Peterson (Jun 19, 2010)

Standard Savage bolt...for the Accu-Trigger.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Heavy barrel isn't necessary. My Browning with a sporter barrel shoots under 1/2 MOA easy. The SPS is a good gun, I almost bought an SPS Stainless myself. I'm not a Savage fan but they do make some nice shooting guns.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

The Remington, either in varmint or tactical, would not be a bad choice at all. I think most of what was done to make it economical was in the stock and I for one have nothing against synthetic stocks. I am sure it will shoot under 1 right out of the box so for not a lot of money you can be up and running. 

That being said I can tell you a bolt action would not be my first choice if it was to be the only rifle I had available. I have quite a few choices when I go yote hunting and I can tell you the only time I choose a bolt is when I am setting up over big fields and then to be honest it is really because I love to take my .204 out to play. I have a long heavy barrel AR in .223 that will shoot every bit as well if not a little better then the .204. What I usually shoot is a 16" Rock River with an Eotech on it. This ended up being my go to gun in most of the places I hunt because the average ranges are around 200 yards and sometimes less. More importantly its quick. Never knowing for sure where the little varmints are going to pop up the shorter barrel and fast sights let me get on them when they are where you least expect them at the worst possible time and the buffered semi auto gives quick follow up shots.

An AR will probably cost you a little more money though. If you have cash in hand though I have been noticing some decent used prices lately. If you want to get into something accurate and dependable while keeping the price down as far as possible look at the NEF Handi-Rifle in blue and synthetic. With a little practice you will find that reloading a single shot break action can be surprisingly quick and its a great rifle for the price. 

If you have any questions or need any help with anything feel free to send a PM.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

And ditto what those guys that just posted ahead of me, while I was typing the last message, said about the Savage rifles. Good choice.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Go bolt and spend the extra money on glass.

Savage or Rem......I'd go with the Rem just because they are more easily improved. Savages are great though, I will admit. But, every gunsmith and/or barrel maker etc. can do so much more with a M700 action.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

uptracker said:


> Go bolt and spend the extra money on glass.
> 
> Savage or Rem......I'd go with the Rem just because they are more easily improved. Savages are great though, I will admit. But, every gunsmith and/or barrel maker etc. can do so much more with a M700 action.




Most off the shelf ARs would require a fair amount of "accurizing" to turn them into 300 + yd. rifles - especially the trigger. Having said that there are a lot of really nice heavy barrel, match grade trigger ARs etc. being made but lots of ...$$$$$$$$. 

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

For 300 yards the heavier bullets will have a wind advantage, try and get a 1:9 twist bbl in whatever you choose. Its a good compromise and can handle 55 gr - 69 gr bullets easily, you may not be able to use the uberfast 45 - 50 gr loads though.

For the best $$ I would get a Savage bolt and decent scope, 700s are a can't miss proposition as well.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

For what you're looking for I would go with a standard weight bolt action.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

thelastlemming, can you get a little more info on that AR? Does "flattop" just mean it dosn't have a rail? 

By the way, some shelf ARs are accurate. Look for reviews on the Bushmaster varminter rifle. That thing is incredible. I heard marksmen on SWAT teams are using it or maybe a very similar version.
Thanks again. I don't feel so lost anymore.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

See if you can find a used Savage 112BT. New they were about the same price as a Remington Sendero but the quality is much higher along with tighter groups. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Bountyhunter said:


> thelastlemming, can you get a little more info on that AR? Does "flattop" just mean it dosn't have a rail?
> 
> By the way, some shelf ARs are accurate. Look for reviews on the Bushmaster varminter rifle. That thing is incredible. I heard marksmen on SWAT teams are using it or maybe a very similar version.
> Thanks again. I don't feel so lost anymore.


I have the Bushy varminter factory upper on another Bushy lower. It is very very accurate but not cheap.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Flattop, upper receiver does not have the carry handle with the built in peep sight. Its flat for mounting a scope directly to it.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

For coyotes, you really don't need a heavy barrel. You're not going to be shooting much, so barrel heatup isn't a problem. Look at the Rock River AR's. They have the best standard trigger out there. I've had a Rem 700 SPS Varmint in 223 and loved it. However, if I was looking for a strictly predator rifle, I'd get the 700LV (Light Varmint) if I could find one. I think they were recently discontinued.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright. Thank you all. I'll be looking between Savage and Remington.


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

i'd check out the CVA Apex. I have the30-06 which is amazingly accurate. 223 - 270 is up next. just have to buy barrels for it


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...I had your same dilemma about a year ago when looking for a coyote rifle. I went on a site similar to this that had a more national exposure. Two names kept popping up...Tikka and Sako. Those two are now subsidiaries of Beretta, I believe. I ended up purchasing a very slightly used Tikka in the .223, with scope, for around $600. That is one scary accurate rifle and the quality is superb. It has a 1 in 16 twist, I believe. 
I am not here to cast any aspersions against any other brand or recommendations, but I have had a very good experience with mine.


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Ruger Mini-14's? I know a guy that has the SS target/laminate stock in .223. It has the adjustable harmonic damper on the end of the barrel, not sure if he's had a chance to tweak it in just yet. Pretty heavy, but seems like it could be a possibility (in semi-auto).


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

The problem with the Ruger is that you can never use it during the day for fear that your friends will see it and laugh at you.
Seriously, it's big, heavy and poorly balanced. You end up with a gun that costs as much as an AR, and might shoot as well, while being heavier and uglier.
PS- I know at least three Tikkas (2-7-08 and 1-25/06) that are sub MOA guns so I'm sure the varmint versions are the same.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BirdieShooter said:


> What I usually shoot is a 16" Rock River with an Eotech on it.


That is my next purchase. Rock River builds some nice AR's, for a reasonable price.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

As soon as I sent my earlier message on the barrel twist of my Tikka, I knew it was wrong. It is a 1 in 12 twist. The ideal bullet weight for my rifle is 55gr., but it handles heavier loads about the same. For what I need, it more than meets the requirements.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you make a decision yet? Enquiring minds want to know?


----------

